# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Playstation Emulator ePSXe Anleitung

## Seebaer

Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung für ein Playstation Emulator unter Linux.

Das Testsystem ist Suse 8.2 mit einer GeForce 2 Grafikkarte. CPU ist ein Athlon XP 1800+ mit 384 MB Ram. Als Emulator empfehle ich ePSXe, da dieser angeblich der "Beste" sein soll. Zumindest laufen die meisten Spiele drauf. Außerdem läuft dieser auch auf kleineren Rechner. 


Schritt 1:
Wir installieren mit Yast2 den ePSXe Emulator von den beiligenden Suse Cds. Benutzer anderer Distributionen folgen bitte der Installationanleitung auf der ePSXe Website. (Link im Schritt 2)


Schritt 2:
Natürlich ist der beiligende Emulator in einer älteren Version. Eine neuere gibt es hier: http://www.epsxe.com
Dort laden wir die aktuelle Version (in meinem Fall die v1.6.0) herunter, entpacken diese und kopieren die Datei: "epsxe" im Ordner: "usr/share/epsxe". Die alte Datei vorher umbenenen. Nun ist unser Emulator in der neuesten Version.


Schritt 3:
Wir benötigen ein Bios. Für Pal Spiele ist die Version SCPH7502 und für amerikanische oder japanische Spiele die Version SCPH1001 ideal. Hier geht aber auch wieder Probieren über studieren. Eine Auswahl gibt es hier: http://bioshouse.free.fr
Ein Bios runterladen, entpacken und die *.bin Datei in den Ordner: "usr/share/bios". Dann den Emulator mit epsxe in der Konsole starten (oder über das Startmenü). Es sollte sich ein kleines Fenster öffnen. Hier gehen wir auf "Config" und stellen unter "Bios" den Pfad zu unser Bios.bin Datei ein. Ob das Bios funktioniert stellt man fest indem man unter "File" "Run Bios" anklickt.

Schritt 4:
Die Grafikeinstellungen lassen wahrscheinlich zu wünschen übrig. Wir streben mal eine Auflösung von 1024x768 Pixel im Vollbild an. Natürlich ein schön glattes Bild ohne Klötzchengrafik.  :Wink: 
Dazu brauchen wir ein Plugin für die Grafik, ideal ist der Pete MesaGL Treiber Version 1.7.4. zu finden hier: http://home.t-online.de/home/PeteBernert
Downloaden, entpacken, die Dateien: "cfgPeteMesaGL" und  "gpuPeteMesaGL.cfg" in den Ordner "/home/Username/.epsxe/cfg" (ist evtl. nicht sichtbar der Ordner) Die Datei "libgpuPeteMesaGL.so.1.0.74" in den Ordner "usr/share/epsxe/plugins".
Den Emulator starten, unter "config" "Video" das Plugin auswählen und folgender Maßen konfigurieren:

 Resolution/Color:
 - Fullscreen
 - 1024x768 Fullscreen - Desktop changing [16 Bit]
 - Keep psx aspect ratio: off

 Textures:
 - R8G8B8A8
 - Filtering: 2 - edge clamping supported
 - Hi-Res textures: 0
 - Palettized tex windows: on
 - VRam size: 64 MBytes - 196 textures usable

 Framerate:
 - FPS limitation: on
 - Frame skipping: off
 - FPS limit: 57

 Compatibility:
 - Offscreen drawing: 2
 - Framebuffer texture: 2 - not used yet
 - Framebuffer access: 1
 - Alpha multipass: on
 - Mask bit: on
 - Advanced blending: on (hardware)
 - Subtractive blending: activated

 Misc:
 - Scanlines: off
 - Line mode: off
 - Unfiltered FB: off
 - 15 bit FB: off
 - Dithering: off
 - Screen smoothing: off
 - Screen cushion: off
 - Game fixes: on [00000201]

 (Die Konfiguration stammt aus dem Forum: http://www.spieleforum.de)

 Tip: Sollte ein Spiel zu schnell laufen: Die FPS niedriger einstellen. Und alles was nicht in der oben genannten Konfiguration "AN" ist einfach ausgeschaltet lassen. Emulator starten, Run Bios und schauen ob das Bild nun besser ist. Emu verlassen mit Taste "ESC".


Schritt 5:
Der Sound. Plugin (P.E.Op.S OSS Version 1.7) downloaden hier: https://sourceforge.net/projects/peops/
Downloaden, entpacken, die Dateien: "cfgPeopsOSS" und  "spuPeopsOSS.cfg" in den Ordner "/home/Username/.epsxe/cfg" Die Datei "libspuPeopsOSS.so.1.0.7" in den Ordner "usr/share/epsxe/plugins".
Das Plugin (P.E.Op.S. OSS Audio Driver 1.7) einstellen unter "config" "Sound". Bei Bedarf das Bios starten. Sound sollte nun vorhanden sein.


Schritt 6:
"Config" "CDRom" den Pfad zum Cd Rom einstellen (z.B. /dev/cdrom).


Schritt 7:
Der Controller: Es gibt verschiedene Controller bzw Gamepads. Bei mir läuft ein Digital Analog Gamepad von Okano am USB Port (10 Tasten 2 Analoge Steuersticks) konfiguriert in Yast2 als i-Fire Joystick usb/rs232.
In "Config" "Ext. Game Pad" das Plugin "AmmoQ Joydevice Pad Driver 0.6" auswählen und das Pad konfigurieren. Wer Lust hat, kann mit dem Bios testen.


Schritt 8:
Finale! Wir legen eine Playstation CD ein und starten unter "File" "Run CDRom" das Spiel.


Es treten Probleme auf:
Vielleicht doch ein anderes Plugin? Eine Auswahl:  http://www.ngemu.com/psx/epsxe.php
Emulator Forum bei: http://www.spieleforum.de

Natürlich gibt es Möglichkeiten Playstation 1 Spiele im Internet downzuloaden und diese als EXE oder ISO Datei mit dem Emulator zu starten, interessant für Leute die natürlich die Original CD zu Hause haben.

Falls ich etwas vergessen habe bitte ergänzen. Schreibfehler seinen mir bitte verziehen.  :Wink:

----------

